# Adverbio y adjetivo



## pedro0001

Guten Tag,

ich möchte gerne wissen wie schreibt man das folgende auf Deutsch:



> "Es una pieza (de arte) de múltiples y bellas características geométricas e históricas."



Also, "múltiples" und "bellas" sind hier Adverbien. "bello" und "múltiple" sind die geometrische und historische Eigenschaften (oder Merkmalen).

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Quelle

Ich kann nicht erkennen, dass "múltiples" und "bellas" Adverbien sein sollen. Meines Erachtens sind es genauso Adjektive wie "geométricas" und "históricas", nur dass die ersteren vorgestellt und die letzteren nachgestellt sind. Das ist leider im Deutschen nicht möglich. Alle vier Adjektive müssen vorgestellt werden oder der Satz müsste umkonstruiert werden.
Es ist ein Kunstwerk vielfältiger und schöner, geometrischer und historischer Merkmale.
Es handelt sich um ein Kunstwerk, das viele schöne Merkmale der Geometrie und Geschichte aufweist.


----------



## pedro0001

Also, ich bin kein Experter, aber die Eigenschaft eines Adjektivs oder Verbs ist ein Adverb, oder? Ich glaube, es ist hier genau der Fall:

Es ist ein Kunstwerk vielfältiger geometrischer Merkmale.
Es ist ein Kunstwerk vielfältiger historischer Merkmale.
Es ist ein Kunstwerk schöner geometrischer Merkmale.
Es ist ein Kunstwerk schöner historischer Merkmale.

Sind es nicht "vielfältiger" und "schöner" Adverbien, während "geometrischer" und "historischer" Adjektiven?

Sowieso, Deine zweite Übersetzung gefällt mir am besten!

Danke schön!


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Alle diesen Adjektive beziehen sich auf _pieza _(Substanktiv)_, _nicht bloß auf _Es _(Verb), daher keine Adverben. Grüße.


----------



## pedro0001

Doktor Faustus said:


> Alle diesen Adjektive beziehen sich auf _pieza _(Substanktiv)_, _nicht bloß auf _Es _(Verb), daher keine Adverben. Grüße.




mmm, a mi me parece que lo que es "múltiple y bello" son las "características geométricas e históricas" no la pieza. Sino sería "múltiple y bellas piezas". Ahí si serían adjetivos, dado que se refirían a la pieza. Tampoco es "geométrica e histórica pieza". Y tampoco es "múltiple y bellas características". Lo que es bello y múltiple es la geometría e historia de la pieza. Dado que tanto geometría como historia están adejtivizados, "múltiples y bellas" pasan a ser adverbios.

¿No es así?

Saludos.


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Hola Pedro. Lo que decís es cierto, pero no completo. Efectivamente todos los adjetivos se aplican a _características, _pero el sintagma nominal en su conjunto califica a _pieza, _de lo cual da cuenta la preposición _de. _Es la diferencia entre _modificador directo _y _modificador indirecto:

_La casa roja.

La casa de color rojo.

Podrías decir (con razón) que _rojo _califica a _color_, pero ambos en conjunto califican a _casa. _Todo el tiempo estamos hablando de adjetivos y sustantivos (sintagma nominal), no de verbos y adverbios (sintagma verbal).


----------



## pedro0001

Doktor Faustus said:


> Hola Pedro. Lo que decís es cierto, pero no completo. Efectivamente todos los adjetivos se aplican a _características, _pero el sintagma nominal en su conjunto califica a _pieza, _de lo cual da cuenta la preposición _de. _Es la diferencia entre _modificador directo _y _modificador indirecto:
> 
> _La casa roja.
> 
> La casa de color rojo.
> 
> Podrías decir (con razón) que _rojo _califica a _color_, pero ambos en conjunto califican a _casa. _Todo el tiempo estamos hablando de adjetivos y sustantivos (sintagma nominal), no de verbos y adverbios (sintagma verbal).




Muchas gracias por la explicación Dr. Faustus.


----------

